# Damn + adjetivo



## maghanish2

*¡*Hola!

He buscado los foros una manera para decir esta construcción de *damn + adjetivo* pero no he encontrado ninguna. Todas las traducciones tiene palabras regulares y no palabrotas. Quiero una expresión como en inglés:

*You are so damn smart*

Significa que *eres tan inteligente*, pero aunque es un cumplido la oración es vulgar.

*¿*Quizá pueda usar *cojonudo*? *Eres cojonudo(¿mente?) inteligente.*

No creo que esto funcione y por eso os pregunto.

De todos modos si me podéis ayudar os lo agradecería muchísimo!

*¡*Gracias!


----------



## Fedman3

You could use pretty much any swear word in Spanish, as long as you turn it into a pronoun... (ending in "mente").  As you stated.. cojonudamente, etc.

However, that phrase construction is not common in Spanish. Instead of trying to make it fit the English syntax, I'd suggest other expressions that are constructed differently but commonly used.

For example:  *"Y te crees muy inteligente, ¿no, güey?"* (a very Mexican term, by the way). ("And you think you're so damn smart, don't you?")

If instead of a question you want to state it as fact, and a compliment, then you could phrase it like this...

*"¡Carajo, de veras que eres listo!"*

Hope this helps.


----------



## pitivw

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> He buscado los foros una manera para decir esta construcción de *damn + adjetivo* pero no he encontrado ninguna. Todas las traducciones tiene palabras regulares y no palabrotas. Quiero una expresión como en inglés:
> *You are so damn smart*
> 
> Gracias!


 
Well Maganish. The first attemp begins knowing the graduation of dirtiness of words. I understand damm as middle of (dirtiness) so i would use:

¡Eres tan endiabladamente listo! . But this phrase wouldn´t be never used by a rude  woodcutter, if so, you have to translate as:

¡Eres jodidamente listo! 
Understand me?


----------



## kidika

Hi guys!
Creo que por aquí funcionaría simplemente: ¡Jo, qué listo eres!
Saludos


----------



## elirlandes

Aunque se dice "damn + adjetivo" mucho  (sobretodo en los EEUU) normalmente sería "damned + adjetivo".

damned = maldito

You are so damn smart = Eres listo, imaldito sea!


----------



## pitivw

elirlandes said:


> Aunque se dice "damn + adjetivo" mucho (sobretodo en los EEUU) normalmente sería "damned + adjetivo".
> 
> damned = maldito
> 
> You are so damn smart = Eres listo, imaldito sea!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a todos!  Pitiv, estás diciendo que uasr *endiablaladamente *no es tan vulgar que *damn*?  También puedo simplemente convertir *maldito* a *malditamente*?

Si no suena natural en español entonces no lo usaré.  También, es *jodidamente* común?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## pitivw

Permítanme precisar mi idea, en español, y en ese contexto, algunas expresiones duras graduadas de menor a mayor dureza (suciedad):

Eres sorprendentemente listo (damm)
Maldita sea, ¡Qué listo eres!
Eres endiabladamente listo
Eres un maldito listo

Eres jodidamente listo (fuck)  ?
Eres un hijo de puta muy listo
Eres un zorro hijo de p.ta (ready to fight)

I am not an english expert, and even less in colloquial. But I think in english, context and  pitch have more significance to mean something. So damm could be from friendly to rude, isn´t It?
Thanks


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, *damn* puede ser amable o grosero, pero en este contexto básicamente significa *very* o algo así.  Entonces, tiene sentido decir *jodidamente*?  Y eso es muy vulgar, no?

También es más común decir *endiabladamente* o *maldita sea*?

Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda!  Os la agradezco!


----------



## jesgugar

Hi there

May I just add another possibility. In Spain, we could say "eres la leche de listo" in order not to make is sound like a rude word, that'd be like an euphemism really. But then again, like I said, I believe this is mainly used in Spain, very common though.

Saludos!


----------



## pitivw

maghanish2 said:


> Sí, *damn* puede ser amable o grosero, pero en este contexto básicamente significa *very* o algo así. Entonces, tiene sentido decir *jodidamente*? Y eso es muy vulgar, no?
> 
> También es más común decir *endiabladamente* o *maldita sea*?
> 
> Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda! Os la agradezco!


 
Jodidamente se usa poco en España, suele utilizarse en el doblaje de películas norteamericanas para traducir expresiones malsonantes que incluyen f_uck o el damm o bloddy_ expresados con dureza.

Endiabladamente suena un poco femenino (pink?) es una manera muy formal de expresar _Very, _tal como dices.

¡Maldita sea! es una expresión común para expresar un poco de enfado (angry) y dar énfasis a una frase:
¡Maldita sea! ¡Muévete!
¡Maldita sea! ¡Qué calor hace!
Espero haberte aclarado algo más.
Saludos


----------



## rodpalma

To add some more proposals that sound all right:

Eres condenadamente / endiabladamente listo
¡Qué listo eres condenado!
¡Demonios, qué listo eres!

Saludos
Pé


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a vosotros!  Rodpalma, qué tan vulgar es *demonios*?  Y es común decir *condenadamente*?  También, cómo de vulgar es?

Y jesguar, puedo usar *la leche de* con todos los adjetivos?  Por ejemplo *la leche de tonto*, *la leche de amable*?

Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## SeR29

maghanish
Otra frase válida en español, pero con distinta construcción sería:

"Que inteligente que eres/sos!"
El "Que" del principio de la oración lleva mucho enfasís, y el segundo "que" no lleva tanto enfasís:


En la Argentina (no sé en otros paises) "demonios" casi no se utiliza y "condenadamente" muho menos, el lenguaje de todos los dias, debo reconocer, es un poco vulgar como por ejemplo:

Mierda. Que inteligente que eres/sos!!!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias seR29.  Voy a viajar a Argentina pronto así que necesito saber la jerga de ese país.

Bue, tiene sentido decir *qué inteligente sos*?  O necesito poner la segunda _que_?

También, aunque el lenguaje coloquial sea bastante vulgar, hay otra manera menos vulgar para decir lo mismo?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hi everyone.

Around these parts, you could leave the word "_inteligente_" out, given a context, and just say:

"¡Sos un maldito!"

or the more local (and way more vulgar):

"¡Sos un cerote!" or "¡Sos cabrón!".

Cheers!


----------



## rodpalma

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias a vosotros! Rodpalma, qué tan vulgar es *demonios*? Y es común decir *condenadamente*? También, cómo de vulgar es?
> *Hola, te vamos a volver locooooo, pero ¡qué demonios! / ¡qué diantre!..eso está bien. Indica la cantidad de gente que te quiere ayudar, y te ayuda a "mascar" bien el idioma.*
> *Bueno, "demonios" no es vulgar, sólo coloquial, como la que te acabo de mostrar de "diantre". Ni estas dos ni "condenadamente" son vulgares, puedes utilizarlas, aunque eso sí son un tanto literarias. *
> *Saludos*
> *Pé*
> 
> Y jesguar, puedo usar *la leche de* con todos los adjetivos? Por ejemplo *la leche de tonto*, *la leche de amable*?
> 
> Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias rodpalma, así que si quiero usar una palabra vulgar con el mismo sentido debería usar *maldita sea*?


----------



## elirlandes

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias rodpalma, así que si quiero usar una palabra vulgar con el mismo sentido debería usar *maldita sea*?



Como puedes imaginar - aceptable entre amigos, pero más vulgar/grosero, tienes - "Qué listo eres, icoño!", pero lo que más se aproxima a tu frase original "_You are so damned smart_" is still, "Qué listo eres, imaldita sea!"


----------



## Cierzo

Hola buenas:

Yo lo traduciría por "condenadamente listo", porque es un término coloquial pero no es tan rebuscado como "endiabladamente" (que se entiende muy bien, pero se usa poco), o "jodidamente listo" que es muy vulgar (equivalente a "fucking smart"). También son muy vulgares las expresiones con "cojones", "la leche" y demás.

Otra opción que se ha mencionado aquí y que me parece que tiene el mismo matiz expresivo si bien formalmente se construye de otra manera totalmente diferente es el "¡Jo, que listo eres!" que sugería Kidika.


CIERZO


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Cierzo.  Se usa coloquialmente *condenadamente*?  Suena formal o es usado por los jóvenes?

*Jo* viene de la palabra *jo**r*, no?  Pero significa lo mismo como *maldita sea* aunque es menos vulgar?

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda!


----------



## Cierzo

"Condenadamente" y "rematadamente" son expresiones coloquiales y familiares. Es el término medio entre el lenguaje más formal (realmente, verdaderamente, increíblemente...) y el más vulgar (jodidamente, listo de cojones, la ostia de listo...). Los jóvenes solemos hablar muy mal en España, así que preferimos las expresiones más vulgares porque es lo más natural para hablar entre nosotros. Pero en un ambiente algo menos relajado (los colegas del trabajo, la familia) sí que se usan. No demasiado a menudo porque son palabras muy largas y se tiende a sustituirlas por expresiones más sencillas como la de "¡Jo, qué listo!", "Mira que es listo" "Es más listo...", pero son relativamente normales. O a veces, cuando se quiere dar mucho énfasis a que no puedes creer lo enormemente listo (o estúpido) que "x" es, se elige la expresión más larga (condenadamente, rematadamente, endiabladamente) para dar más expresividad a la frase y recalcar que es realmente _muy_ listo/estúpido. Pero esto ya son matices muy finos.

Sí, "jo", al igual que "jolín", "jolines", "joplas", "jope"... son eufemismos de "joder" y se usan para todo tipo de situaciones en las que necesitas soltar un expletivo pero no quieres ser demasiado vulgar. "¡Jo!" es muy utilizado, incluso por los niños y no queda mal en absoluto; es informal pero no vulgar. Es más suave y menos melodramático que "maldita sea" que ha caído un poco en desuso.

¡Espero haberte ayudado en algo! 


CIERZO


----------



## andurinha

Quizá sea demasiado "de la calle"; pero en España se escucha: "Eres inteligente de cojones" o "eres la hostia de inteligente". De hecho la primera se utilizaría más con ironía.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por la expliación perfecta, Cierzo!  Es muy muy útil!  Así que, para que esté seguro, si quiero usar una palabra vulgar pero no MUY vulgar, puedo usar condenadamente y no va a sonar formal o extraño, no?

Pero si no quiero sonar vulgar para nada, entonces debería usar las palabras como jo, jolín, jopé, joé, etc., no?

Espero comprenderte!


----------



## Cierzo

A mí me suena bastante natural. Tanto "condenadamente" como "rematadamente" son de uso coloquial, ni demasiado formal ni demasiado vulgar.

Matización: "Jo" se usa muy a menudo, pero otros eufemismos te los he puesto más como ejemplo que como sugerencia, porque "jopé" en concreto me suena un poco cursi (a mí, por lo menos). Estas expresiones derivadas de "joder" son muy propias de la lengua hablada, pero apenas se usan en la palabra escrita y pueden llegar a sonar raras dependiendo dónde y cómo las uses. No te puedo dar unas reglas estrictas porque el "slang" es muy, muy variable en todos los idiomas.

Resumiendo: las opciones más seguras son "codenadamente listo", "rematadamente listo" y "jo, qué listo".

La diferencia entre las dos primeras y la segunda no está en el grado de vulgaridad (todas son informales pero ninguna es especialmente vulgar) sino en el tipo de estructura. Por lo demás, son intercambiables.

¡Y yo espero haberme explicado con claridad! ^^


CIERZO


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por explicarlo todo!  Sí lo comprendo.  Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## la zarzamora

SeR29 said:


> maghanish
> Otra frase válida en español, pero con distinta construcción sería:
> 
> "Que inteligente que eres/sos!"
> El "Que" del principio de la oración lleva mucho enfasís, y el segundo "que" no lleva tanto enfasís:
> 
> 
> En la Argentina (no sé en otros paises) "demonios" casi no se utiliza y "condenadamente" muho menos, el lenguaje de todos los dias, debo reconocer, es un poco vulgar como por ejemplo:
> 
> Mierda. Que inteligente que eres/sos!!!


 
También: !La puta digo! que inteligente que sos!   ó
!La puta!, ªque inteligente que sos!


----------



## la zarzamora

Cierzo said:


> Hola buenas:
> 
> Yo lo traduciría por "condenadamente listo", porque es un término coloquial pero no es tan rebuscado como "endiabladamente" (que se entiende muy bien, pero se usa poco), o "jodidamente listo" que es muy vulgar (equivalente a "fucking smart"). También son muy vulgares las expresiones con "cojones", "la leche" y demás.
> 
> Otra opción que se ha mencionado aquí y que me parece que tiene el mismo matiz expresivo si bien formalmente se construye de otra manera totalmente diferente es el "¡Jo, que listo eres!" que sugería Kidika.
> 
> 
> CIERZO


 
También: "Anda que es listo el jodido!"


----------



## la zarzamora

Fedman3 said:


> You could use pretty much any swear word in Spanish, as long as you turn it into a pronoun... (ending in "mente"). As you stated.. cojonudamente, etc.
> 
> However, that phrase construction is not common in Spanish. *And it* *sounds sooo very bad!!!* (a word with "mente" at the end). Please always try to avoid them.  Instead of trying to make it fit the English syntax, I'd suggest other expressions that are constructed differently but commonly used.
> 
> For example: *"Y te crees muy inteligente, ¿no, güey?"* (a very Mexican term, by the way). ("And you think you're so damn smart, don't you?")
> 
> If instead of a question you want to state it as fact, and a compliment, then you could phrase it like this...
> 
> *"¡Carajo, de veras que eres listo!"*
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
I thought the words ending in "mente" were adverbs (but then again grammar is not my thing).


----------



## andurinha

You are right, they are adverbs. Fedman3 tells you to try to avoid them because the construction with an adverb in -mente in Spanish doesn't sound very natural in most cases. They are though some adverbs in mente that are quite used, such us: naturalmente, sorprendentemente, etc. Usually the ones that we use at the beginning of a sentence to indicate the Speakers point of view towards the sentence.


----------



## la zarzamora

andurinha said:


> You are right, they are adverbs. Fedman3 tells you to try to avoid them because the construction with an adverb in -mente in Spanish doesn't sound very natural in most cases.*I could not* *agree more*. They are though some adverbs in mente that are quite used, such us: naturalmente, sorprendentemente, etc. Usually the ones that we use at the beginning of a sentence to indicate the Speakers point of view towards the sentence.


----------



## laluka)

jo, qué lío! si eso va en gustos y dependiendo de las regiones...supongo que allí los ingleses también lo harán así. Aquí hay regiones en las que se le añade una parte baja, normalmente del aparato reproductor masculino o femenino y se queda fenomenal! es más parece como que hablas "de la tierra"...grosero pero enxebre que dirían en Galicia...Desde luego, condenadamente y endiabladamente también se dice pero podría sonar un tanto posh según en qué sitios. Un saludo


----------



## aurilla

Damn smart / great / courageous
Damn foolish / stupid / idiotic
Damn beautiful / gorgeous / sexy / fat / big 
Damn religious 

Aquí "damn" es sinónimo de " tan"  (de tanto)


----------



## Outsider

I'm surprised that no-one suggested yet:

_¡Caramba, cómo eres inteligente!_

This word corresponds well to the level of informality of "damn", IMO.


----------



## la zarzamora

Outsider said:


> I'm surprised that no-one suggested yet:
> 
> _¡Caramba, cómo eres inteligente!_
> 
> This word corresponds well to the level of informality of "damn", IMO.


 

That is because it is wrong. In any case it should be _¡Caramba, qué inteligente eres!_

What is IMO?


----------



## Outsider

la zarzamora said:


> That is because it is wrong.


What is wrong? 



la zarzamora said:


> In any case it should be _¡Caramba, qué inteligente eres!_


Thanks for the correction.



la zarzamora said:


> What is IMO?


A common Internet abbreviation of "in my opinion".


----------



## elirlandes

Outsider said:


> I'm surprised that no-one suggested yet:
> 
> _¡Caramba, cómo eres inteligente!_
> 
> This word corresponds well to the level of informality of "damn", IMO.




Damn is not quite as innocuous as you may think. Particularly religious people may find the use of the word "damn" very strong, if not even objectionable. 

"to damn" es condemnar al infierno o maldecir algo. 

Vuelvo a lo que dije al principio de este thread. La traducción de "you are so damn clever" es "Qué listo eres, iMaldita sea!"


----------



## Outsider

elirlandes said:


> Damn is not quite as innocuous as you may think. Particularly religious people may find the use of the word "damn" very strong, if not even objectionable.


Even if some hypersensitive people are shocked to hear "damn", that doesn't quite turn the word into an obscenity. Some of the translations suggested in this thread were downright obscene. You have to take into account the degree of informality when making a translation.



elirlandes said:


> Vuelvo a lo que dije al principio de este thread. La traducción de "you are so damn clever" es "Qué listo eres, iMaldita sea!"


¿"Maldita sea" quién?


----------



## andurinha

elirlandes said:


> Damn is not quite as innocuous as you may think. Particularly religious people may find the use of the word "damn" very strong, if not even objectionable.
> 
> "to damn" es condemnar al infierno o maldecir algo.
> 
> Vuelvo a lo que dije al principio de este thread. La traducción de "you are so damn clever" es "Qué listo eres, iMaldita sea!"


 
I'm not going to say you are wrong, but I want to remind you that even if in English "Damn" has that religious touch and as a consequence you swear "religiously" (to say it somehow), it is not the same thing in Spanish.

In our culture, we've got many different swearwords and expressions appart from fucking and damn. That is why it gets to be so difficult to translate. There is actually a PHD thesis on the translation of fuck/fuckin.

Anyway, in Spain, in daily life. Where is my fucking pen? = ¿Dónde coño está mi boli? o ¿dónde está el puto boli?

I hate this damn situation = Odio toda esta mierda Odio esta puta situación. Maldita (literal translation of damn) is not really said. I mean, I've never heard it in my entire life but in films translated from English.

Obviously Spanish is spoken in several countries and this changes. Spanish are known for using many swearwords and sound rude by other Spanish speakers.


----------



## la zarzamora

Outsider said:


> Even if some hypersensitive people are shocked to hear "damn", that doesn't quite turn the word into an obscenity. Some of the translations suggested in this thread were downright obscene. You have to take into account the degree of informality when making a translation.
> 
> ¿"Maldita sea" quién?


 
Es una forma de decir.....  Nunca lo había pensado, pero puede ser: maldita la situación, maldita la vida, maldita la hora en que me metí en este lío, etc etc etc


----------



## elirlandes

andurinha said:


> I'm not going to say you are wrong, but I want to remind you that even if in English "Damn" has that religious touch and as a consequence you swear "religiously" (to say it somehow), it is not the same thing in Spanish.
> 
> In our culture, we've got many different swearwords and expressions appart from fucking and damn. *Show me a culture that doesnt...*That is why it gets to be so difficult to translate. There is actually a PHD thesis on the translation of fuck/fuckin.
> 
> Anyway, in Spain, in daily life. Where is my fucking pen? = ¿Dónde coño está mi boli? *good translation* o ¿dónde está el puto boli?*bad translation*
> 
> I hate this damn situation = Odio toda esta mierda Odio esta puta situación *These translations do not hit the mark*. Maldita (literal translation of damn) is not really said *this is simply not true. Perhaps not in your circles, but I invite you down here to this region where you will hear it regularly*. I mean, I've never heard it in my entire life but in films translated from English.
> 
> Obviously Spanish is spoken in several countries and this changes. Spanish are known for using many swearwords and sound rude by other Spanish speakers.




You have read more into my statement than was meant. Remember, it was in response to _iCaramba!_. Caramba is not on the same level of intensity or possible offence as damn. Therefor it is not quite appropriate.

Contrary to what you say - for the benefit of forum readers - "maldito sea", "maldicho" as an adjective and "maldecir" as a verb (albeit less so) are words which are in currency. Not as often as other words perhaps, but then neither are damn, damned etc.

Caramba - too soft
Fucking - too hard
maldito sea - just right...



Outsider said:


> "Even if some hypersensitive people are shocked to hear "damn", that doesn't quite turn the word into an obscenity."



Damn is not considered an obscenity by anybody, but there are some people for whom it is considered objectionable, or at least that it has some impact. These need not be religious people, but is more likely in areas where religion has been culturally important.
Generally, in British/Irish English, you might avoid saying damn/damned in the company of your grandmother. It has about the same _strength_ as "bloody".

That said, it is not a swear word so any of the obsceneties offered are probably slightly too strong as translations.

To my point that you were responding to earlier, you would not necessarily avoid "iCaramba!" in front of anybody.


----------



## la zarzamora

elirlandes said:


> You have read more into my statement than was meant. Remember, it was in response to _iCaramba!_. Caramba is not on the same level of intensity or possible offence as damn. Therefor it is not quite appropriate.
> 
> Contrary to what you say - for the benefit of forum readers - "maldito sea", "maldicho" as an adjective and "maldecir" as a verb (albeit less so) are words which are in currency. Not as often as other words perhaps, but then neither are damn, damned etc.
> 
> Caramba - too soft
> Fucking - too hard
> maldito sea - just right...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn is not considered an obscenity by anybody, but there are some people for whom it is considered objectionable, or at least that it has some impact. These need not be religious people, but is more likely in areas where religion has been culturally important.
> Generally, in British/Irish English, you might avoid saying damn/damned in the company of your grandmother. It has about the same _strength_ as "bloody".
> 
> That said, it is not a swear word so any of the obsceneties offered are probably slightly too strong as translations.
> 
> To my point that you were responding to earlier, you would not necessarily avoid "iCaramba!" in front of anybody.


 
I agree with you 100 % on everything, except when you say that "dónde está el puto boli" is wrong. I think is ok.


----------



## Cierzo

I would like to ask "elirlandes" how he/she translates "¿Dónde está el/mi puto boli?" into English, then. Because I really thought it would be "where's the/my fucking pen?" and now I'm kind of confused. I must confess I've used that expression many, many times (I'm quite badmouthed, as most Spanish people, and I get nervous when I can't find the pen I was using but seconds ago), and I can't see where the incorrection is. I would be grateful if you could explain what is wrong with it.

More things: "Maldicho" doesn't exist as a word. You can say "mal dicho" as "incorrectly said" or "maldito" as "cursed, damned".

"¡Maldita sea!" is not a terribly common expression in the spoken language, at least where I live (northern half of Spain). It's kind of literary and it sounds a little bit melodramatic and stilted in the everyday speech. "Maldito/a" as adjective (maldito imbécil, maldita inflación, malditos críos...) is quite normal, though. "¡Caramba!" is not a frequent word at all in Spain (infinitely less than "damn" could be for an English speaker), although I think that in some Latinamerican countries is commonly used.



CIERZO


----------



## la zarzamora

Cierzo said:


> I would like to ask "elirlandes" how he/she translates "¿Dónde está el/mi puto boli?" into English, then. Because I really thought it would be "where's the/my fucking pen?" and now I'm kind of confused. I must confess I've used that expression many, many times (I'm quite badmouthed, as most Spanish people, and I get nervous when I can't find the pen I was using but seconds ago), and I can't see where the incorrection is. I would be grateful if you could explain what is wrong with it.
> 
> More things: "Maldicho" doesn't exist as a word. You can say "mal dicho" as "incorrectly said" or "maldito" as "cursed, damned".
> 
> "¡Maldita sea!" is not a terribly common expression in the spoken language *Exactly what el irlandé said*. , at least where I live (northern half of Spain). It's kind of literary and it sounds a little bit melodramatic and stilted in the everyday speech. "Maldito/a" as adjective (maldito imbécil, maldita inflación, malditos críos...) is quite normal, though. "¡Caramba!" is not a frequent word at all in Spain (infinitely less than "damn" could be for an English speaker), although I think that in some Latinamerican countries is commonly used.
> 
> 
> 
> CIERZO


----------



## laluka)

So...there it is!! I said once that all the translations given were really good or extremely bad depending on where you were living! But now I think you are mixing two different things together: language is not only words (verbs, adjectives, nouns..) but they are immerse in several registers-formal or informal- they are related to the cultural background of the person speaking, the country...You may be discussing on this topic as long as you like but there might be no end! Have a nice day or night!


----------



## Outsider

elirlandes said:


> Damn is not considered an obscenity by anybody, but there are some people for whom it is considered objectionable, or at least that it has some impact. These need not be religious people, but is more likely in areas where religion has been culturally important.
> Generally, in British/Irish English, you might avoid saying damn/damned in the company of your grandmother. It has about the same _strength_ as "bloody".
> 
> That said, it is not a swear word so any of the obsceneties offered are probably slightly too strong as translations.


Slightly? Try _excessively_!

It's a common translation error to exaggerate or downplay the aggressiveness of an expletive. "Damn" is an expletive, but no way could it be considered equivalent to Spanish words that literally translate as "f*ck", "c*ck", or "c*nt"! It baffles me how anyone could defend such bad translations.


----------



## vc47

Mi amiga me dice, por ejemplo, "eres tan bien __________"


----------



## sergio11

Hola, Maghanish2,

You will not be able to use any of these expressions without sounding vulgar, rude and tasteless. Even when used by native speakers, they sound that way. It will be much more so when spoken by someone who does not know them well and will use them probably wrong, making mistakes and offending the wrong people at the wrong time. 

I suggest you limit yourself to a decent, refined, civilized vocabulary, at least until you have a better dominion of the language. 

Saludos


----------



## laluka)

With correction and politeness you will never be misunderstood....and common sense too!


----------

